# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Daikin or Mitsubishi ?

## Smurf

I'm needing to choose a reverse cycle air-conditioner on behalf of my mother. This is to replace a 15 year old system where the compressor is making nasty noises (but still running) and now the control board has developed an intermittent fault too. Better to get a new system I think rather than mess about with something that is basically worn out. Suffice to say that I'll be arranging the new system and paying the bill and want to get it right. 
I've had a look at the energy ratings website and, after I exclude dodgy or "no name" brands that I wouldn't consider it points me toward Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Daikin or possibly Mitsubishi Electric on the basis of energy efficiency and being a known brand that I'm not aware of any major deficiencies with. These brands, unlike some others, also work very well for heating at low temperatures with minimal loss of output at least down to 2 degrees (whereas some others lose 40% of their output at that outdoor temp, even worse if it gets colder). 
House is in Tasmania so the main use will be heating.  
On the basis of efficiency, the Mitsubishi Heavy Industries is a winner with a heating COP of 4.4 according to both the energy ratings website and Mitsubishi's technical data. That compares to about 4.1 for the Daikin and 3.85 for the Mitsubishi Electric. The Mitsubishi Heavy Industries is also the most efficient in cooling mode too, although that won't be used anywhere near as much as heating will be.  
Anyone have any comments on the merits of one brand versus another? I want to buy something that just works, doesn't give any hassles and uses as little electricity as possible. I'm specifically wondering about reliability, availability of parts if required down the track, and any other issues? Also any comments on price differences and what to expect? 
I know there are plenty of other brands, but as I said I've narrowed it down to these thus far.

----------


## China

I would go Mitsubishi the Dakin most likley uses a Mitsubishi compressor just as many other brands do, Mitsubishi are one if not 
largest maker of refridgeration compressors in the world

----------


## melton2

i had a Mitsubishi heavy industries installed at work after much research, and for over 3 years, it hasn't missed a beat. 
being on every day, i have had no issues with heating or cooling.
area its heating/cooling is approx 70m2. 
in winter i use its timer function to turn on automatically 30 minutes before i start as the large area does take a long time to heat up as the ceiling is approx 3.6m high.
works very well and is very quiet.
i clean the filters every month which i can only assume help with its efficiency.

----------


## GraemeCook

Good Morning Smurf 
We put in new heating last year and did fairly thorough research.  Got consistent advice that MHI and Daikon are industry leaders.    
Another major factor is the relevant competence and support policies of the local supplier/agent - you are a sparky and a few phone calls to industry contacts should yield some very pertinent advice and opinions. 
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## krico

:What he said:  
MHI or Daikin are both the industry leaders I believe. You can not go wrong with either. Graeme has pretty well nailed it. You dont want to install something that if it fails, you are waiting several weeks to have fixed.  
Krico

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Have you looked into the new 'green energy' air conditioners, they claim to use 67% less power, come with a 5 year warranty and most of the internals are Mitsubishi. 
The technology has been around for a long time but was only used on large installations like factories or shopping malls, but it has now been scaled down for domestic use. it uses a small heat storage panel that can run the system for 15 hours, avoiding a lot of the power used in heating and cooling the gas.  
I have placed an order for one but it will take a little time for the install because of the demand for them. 
No connection with them by the way. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Floop

I've got a 7.1kw MHI (SRK series as they are a bit more efficient from memory), as does a friend of mine.  Can't go wrong, for both heating and cooling it has proven to be really good, and despite us not being conservative with usage, our electricity bill was far cheaper than I was expecting.  When I got it installed the installer mentioned that the MHI are the best on the market, and while I did my research before purchasing, it's nice to get it confirmed by someone who works with a range of them every day. 
I highly recommend the MHI.  :Smilie:

----------


## Smurf

Well Daikin it is..... 
Reason simply came down to my realisation that there is one MHI dealer in town and they are decidedly "old fashioned" in their business approach and didn't seem overly interested in residential work anyway. 
There are however numerous Daikin dealers, I got three quotes within 1 km of each other and there are others who sell and service Daikin as well. Good service from all of them, although there was significant variation in price for an identical unit.

----------

